# Another wendtii has flowered: wendtii green broad leaf



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi, another of my wendtiis has sent a spathe, one of my favorites (from my collection), wendtii green broad leaf, with nice bullated leaves

The spathe:









The entire plant:









Regards


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Congrats! That's some relly good looking growth too! Good job!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

That's a nice looking wendtii! Great job!


----------

